
Show HN: Can I Get A Receipt With That? See how your tax $ are spent - adam_albrecht
http://canigetareceiptwiththat.com/
======
jjcm
This is great - a simple and effective way of showing how our money is spent.
I didn't know what percentage of my income (nor the total number of dollars)
was being given to what, and now I do. I think you accomplished your goal.

~~~
adam_albrecht
Thanks for the nice feedback - I really appreciate it.

------
adam_albrecht
This is my and a friend's entry into the Google-sponsored Data-Viz Challenge
(<http://datavizchallenge.org/>). Check it out and tell me what you think

Thanks!

